# .220 Swift vs. .22-250



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's the difference between these two rounds? I was looking at balistic tables and with the same bullet (55 grn. v-max) they're putting out identical velocities and energy with the EXACT same trajactory?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The swift carries more powder and has more velocity. Find a way to copy and paste those ballistic tables on here so we can all shake our heads in disbeliefe. Thats some down right wierd info you found there.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah I would like to see that also . I have both calibers and the Swift shoots quite alot faster than the 22-250 and has better trajectory also.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the swift has a down fall tough, with the added velocity comes shorter barrel life.

xdeano


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

This is straight from the G&A site. Go down the bullet list until you get to the 55 grn v-max for both of them.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistic ... ngton.html

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistics/220_swift.html


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Weasle,
Looks like you read it correctly to me. Interesting.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the 220 is supposed to shoot flater, according to Predator Hunting by Ron Spoomer the 220 can be sighted in at 200 and 320 yards is where it hits 2.5 low, at around 110 or so it hits 2.5 high, so you could aim dead center and and drop em at or past 300 yards.


----------

